# Office Fishtank



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

So I've been thinking of sprucing up my cube at work and what better than my 3 gallon QT? I'm intending to use it as a QT until the population in my main tank is back up (a school of 10 bloodfin tetras), then I was thinking of maybe a betta and moving it to my desk at work. Questions about this idea:

I know bettas require little in the form of water changes and filtration. I'll be running a bubble convection filter and there will be very little current. There are also live plants in the tank. Will I have to worry about frequent PWC's?

Feeding will be sporadic at best; I'm in the field some days, at school some other days, and in the office about half of the week. Will I be causing my betta undue harm and stress by not feeding on a frequent basis? Should I consider an automatic feeder?

With a betta, can I keep RCS or will they become snack food? I'd like to have a cleaner crew, but with a tank that small RCS or a snail are all I can think of.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

id say the bubble filter will be fine, my friends living room has a very small tank i cant tell how big but id say between 1 and 2 gallons. the water is always crystal clear.

they had a siamese fighting fish? (is that what people are still calling them these days) in that tank with no water changes at all for 5 years and it died recently of im assuming old age? i have no idea the life span of the average freshwater fish.

there are no live plants and the substrate is marbles.

i dont know whats in there now but it looks like some sort of platy or tetra.

as for food, ive never used an automatic feeder before but i did use some sort of block that sinks to the bottom of the tank and the fish will eat it whenever theyre hungry. i was little so i dont remember exactly what that was


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Weekend feeders are a great idea! I'll have to get some for the weekends while I'm gone. I'm away from my desk sometimes up to 4 days continuously.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Weekend feeders are a great idea! I'll have to get some for the weekends while I'm gone. I'm away from my desk sometimes up to 4 days continuously.


im sure they make some of these weekend feeders bigger or you can just put a couple in there, i dont know if theyd disintegrate in the water before the fish can eat it all up, id also worry about the fish overfeeding itself, i dont know if fish are smart enough to stop eating when theyre not hungry anymore or not.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

From what I've been led to believe, one fish will eat until it is full. Two or more (especially males) will try and out-eat the other out of competition.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

competition fish eating, we better stop talking now before we come up with americas newest reality show for MTV.

by the way, how can you tell the difference between male and female fish?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Jack Harkness said:


> how can you tell the difference between male and female fish?


I'm not sure, but I know there are ways. Something about different fin layouts or something.


----------

